# kid finds toy? how to handle?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

How would you handle a situation like the one described here?

My new wife's daughter stole a toy, not 11 like this one, but?

Awkward

Dear Prudence: Is my 11-year-old daughter too young to masturbate with a vibrator?


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know how to handle it. But .. check this out:

https://www.youtube.com/embed/qKHeXC7L85s?rel=0


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

However you choose to handle it, make sure shaming is not involved.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, this thread might do better in the parenting section.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yes, don't shame them or make it seem icky. Just downplay it. 

AND by a locked box for next time.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

fightforher said:


> I don't know how to handle it. But .. check this out:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/qKHeXC7L85s?rel=0


:lol::lol:
Bloody excellent! Just what I needed after a $hitty week!!


----------



## CardReader (Aug 15, 2014)

This is too funny, both the article and the youtube link! 


How old is the daughter? Hope she washed that thing first at least. 


So depending on the age, why not have mom and her get an appropriate toy for her to use? So she doesn't use the ones you two play with. I wouldn't shame her or get mad. Just explain about the hygienic issues. 


I would do the following that my parents never did while kids are young:

Put penthouse/playboys and erotica in a lock box
Not have a shower head that has the massage setting, that would save water too lol
Choose a bath tub spout that's really close to the tub
Keep anything that's used for sexual fun time in a locking chest, including even back massagers for non-sexual activity
Block porn on the computer
Put a keylogger on the computers to monitor activity
Explain hands will get the job done.

When they are teenagers (around 16-ish):
Give erotica (approved stuff, none of the kinky stuff)
Get them a sex toy
Still keep my stuff locked up
Spy stuff on phones and no webcams
Keylogger


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

this all falls into the category of Too Much Information!


----------

